# 1888 rochester ny germicide bottles With Carriers



## thriftykitty (Jul 5, 2017)

a friend gave me these-abt 42 glass bottles marked rochester ny germicide. They all have spout looking tops with brass fittings. Bottles are abt 10" tall to top of spout. Bottles are marked with : rochester ny germicide patent jan 25 1888. From my research it looks like these are hanging iv bottles-can you imagine these falling on a patients head? lol. In fact someone told me this:* "**These are old IV infusion bottles before fluids/medications were put in plastic bags".* I've seen similar bottles described as soap dispensers and others called embalming fluid bottles. 
Also i have 3 of their original metal carriers as shown. I'm finding Zero information on the carriers nor seeing anyone selling them. I would like a value of the carriers if possible. Thank You!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm thinking perhaps embalming or something similar rather than IV.
Jim S


----------



## thriftykitty (Jul 6, 2017)

thanks jim!


----------



## Aquadisiac (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi. My dad used to have a side job and it was working for the Rochester Germicide Company. I can’t be certain of how many different things these bottles “could” be used for. How ever I DO know that bottles identical to these and the 8-bottle carrier is identical to the ones that dad used on his ‘route’ for them. 
If I may: These were filled with a sweet fragrant smelling fluid that was a bit oily. The purpose was: These bottles were filled and the stoppers replaced and then placed in a special container on a restroom wall above a toilet and / or a urinal. There was a long aluminum tubing pipe that went from the bottle container to the top of the toilet bowl and urinals. The set up was designed to be a 28 to 30 day drip into a single toilet or urinal. This was to help keep the “smells” to a minimum and to help mask them if they were too strong. 
Dad had a few government buildings and a local University to do each month. We refilled the bottles from a 55 gallon drum in the back of the truck and used two 8-bottle carriers to carry the bottles to and from the truck to swap out the empty bottles with full bottles. Each toilet had its very own container as did each urinal. 
Back in the early 1970’s when dad had this route, the University he did had almost exactly 400 commodes and urinals located all over the campus. It usually took us 2 to 3 days to do the University alone. 
I don’t know if Rochester Germicide Co. has this division any longer or not. 
I hope this makes sense.


----------

